# Did you know that Aragorn is not a desendent of the kings of Gondor?



## Galdor (Jun 5, 2002)

Did you know that Aragorn is not a desendent of the kings of Gondor, but of the kings of Arnor


----------



## Tyaronumen (Jun 5, 2002)

I cannot remember Arvedui's wife's name, but she connected Aragorn to the Kings of Gondor, I believe.


----------



## Mormegil (Jun 5, 2002)

That's correct, Arvedui's wife was Firiel.
Aragorn is a direct descendant of King Ondoher of Gondor.


----------



## Tyaronumen (Jun 5, 2002)

Thanks Mormegil...

And, in truth, Firiel is probably the one ancestor that would be rock-solid in Aragorn's lineage because the rest of his heritage comes from a patrilineal descent, meaning that any one of Aragorn's female ancestors could have "snuck one in" on her husband, thus granting Aragorn the lineage of Aranote the Postman and not Isildur at all...


----------



## Galdor (Jun 5, 2002)

You are right. I did not notice that. I never thoght to look at some the kings wives.


----------



## Galdor (Jun 6, 2002)

I feel dumb now. but thanks for the correction. I now know more about LOTR and am therefore a happier man.


----------



## JeffF. (Jun 6, 2002)

*Another factor*

Both Isildur and Anarion were Kings of Gondor while their father established Arnor. Elendil as High King is also listed first of the Kings of Gondor (Return of the King Appendices). Aragorn is directly descended not only from a distant female relation but directly through the male lineage.


----------



## Tyaronumen (Jun 6, 2002)

Well, while this is technically true, I do believe that the Kings of Gondor traced their line exclusively through Anarion...


----------



## JeffF. (Jun 6, 2002)

*It is correct and not technically correct.*

When one of the kings of Arthedain claimed the crown of Gondor after Earnur's death the stewards of Gondor used Anarion's lineage as the excuse for not accepting him and denying his claim but when he presented his argument that Elendil and Isildur are both listed as Kings of Gondor, Gondor made no response. Elendil and Isildur WERE kings of Gondor, even if you argue the High King's Title as king of Gondor Isildur definitely WAS a king of Gondor so Aragorn has a direct lineage to the King of Gondor. The original post would have been more correct if it had said Aragorn had no direct male descent from Anarion's line but it did not say that, it said no direct lineage from the King's of Gondor.


----------



## Halasían (Apr 21, 2021)

Galdor said:


> Did you know that Aragorn is not a desendent of the kings of Gondor, but of the kings of Arnor


Yes. I read the books and all the appendices. PJ has led to this question to be asked since he thought moviegoers were too simpleminded to grasp the fact that there were two Numenorean kingdoms in exile. not one.


----------



## Rōmānus (Oct 31, 2022)

Tyaronumen said:


> Well, while this is technically true, I do believe that the Kings of Gondor traced their line exclusively through Anarion...


They did after an usurpation from Isildur’s nephew Meneldil. It was believed that Isildur had relinquished his rule there. All of this is mentioned in the attempt by Arvedui to take the throne. Even the Stewards were hard hearted in this. Denethor made it clear that he was a Steward of the House of Anárion (The Pyre of Denethor). The kings of Gondor all traced their line through the male descendants of Meneldil.


----------

